# 4 day handgun front sight picture heavy



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

alright. I just finished the 4 day handgun course at front sight.::clapping::
grueling- for me- but worth it!



day one was safety basics holster training, trapping and trigger reset, controlled pair and failure to stop.



day two was more of the same faster, and I cant remember what else



day three was tac house, monsters inc, opening closed doors, step drag, clearing rooms and houses. concealed





evening of day three, I am cut, scraped, bruised, sun burnt sore, swollen and all I could think was "shit, I gotta get up in 5 hours and go suck tomorrows dick"
but I showed up for day 4 anyway 

day four was hostage, multiple aggressors, man on man comp, and skill test. I showed up and I showed out. so did patti and mark( my friends). it was all very good, very rewarding.



tomorrow a nice 4 hour drive home, ill pull over to the hot springs for some skinny dipping. because I can and limp back on home. it was good, well did.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Way cool, and very impressive. Congratulations on going the distance. How many rounds did you go through, and what were you shooting?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I was shooting the m&p 9 with apex trigger. we were told to bring 600 I used about 500. but I didn't have to take make up head shots and in competition I only took three shots and got every one 1st hit. got beat by a fraction of a second. so I didn't go through as much as other students. do bring the 600 

in the two day I only used 200. (stock m&p 9 my older one) make sure you stay at best western ask for front sight discount its 65 bux per night.
even in winter make sure you bring a very big bottle of spf 50 sun block. you will be grateful for your liquid shirt.

in the rifle I went two day and shot the m400 by sig went stock (200 rounds)

(im a junkie and have been a few times  )


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Great report from a great trip. I am envious!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Man, I'm glad my name isn't tomorrow. My wife would have a fit.  Great JOB S.L.; I've thought about that place, but it's a little too rich for me until some of these kids move out for GOOD!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good but exhausting time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck don't pay the 2k for a class, don't pay 25k for the membership. you can buy a membership for 200-500 easy. check out calguns. people are selling class certificates. I have a two day rifle cert I can give away. just make sure you use it!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice post, who can argue about a lady that can shoot!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i got up at 5 and was on the road by six. drove a bit outside death valley off a little road was some hot springs. clothes optional. sat and watched the sun rise in the desert from some hot springs. my skin was so soft and my sun burn went away from the mud I put on!! then i went boonie stomping for a while 





and the tevas were happy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That is GREAT! How did you like the Sig M400?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have loved my sig forever! it turned 1 yr old last November. took it out for a sweet night shoot for its birth day


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for you. Well done


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

love the MP 9, every day carry


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Two mass. 1 head. Two mass, 1 head. Trust me on the handgun thing. Practice


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I do.
I teach and compete and am also a student and hobbyist  I shoot several times a week. it makes me happy!


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never competed. I do try to get out twice a week.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I do recommend it having the pressure. cool thing about the shoots up at this other range I frequent its real world third world crap- basically they are prepping through competition... the courses are not as pretty, but booby traps, shooting through chain length fences, kneeling, prone, running, under cars... crazy shit. its really cool and shocking to what you never considered what you may have to endure out during & post shtf. shows you what you don't know and allows your mind to have some sort of reference should the need for that skill set arrive!


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're right Shotlady. The more prepared you are now the better off you'll be later. You need a point of reference to go to if the need should arise. And that's usually on your person or in the floorboard of your car.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i live in los angeles, my ref is in the safe unless at the range and locked separately than the ammo :/


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I forgot that you live in CA. Can you even get a CCW in CA?


----------



## M6scout (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats & Welcome !
Glad to hear you chose to be a gun owner/operator and not just a gun owner.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations Shot Lady. I remember you were worried before your trip about the grain of the bullet, which one you should get for less wear and tear on your arms. How do they feel?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel good to have made it through I have survived and thrived all their 2 day courses... and was scared of the 4 day. the sun and the heat really get to me. but I showed up and showed out. but it was hotter than.... you know! the more fit fair better in the elements! I am well pleased!

thank you all for your support  I appreciate you!


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Outstanding shotlady! Sounds like you not only enjoyed, but excelled at FS. I've eyed them for a while now and may have to go once we get past college bills!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> I forgot that you live in CA. Can you even get a CCW in CA?


no baby not in los angeles county or san Francisco. very few counties her actually issue ccw


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I sure would love to see people get there. we aren't just standing at the range with yer fine pieces on a bench. they teach you combat skill, movements and have you be very accurate. it really is an outstanding program!!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cool enjoyed ur review! A guy I work with flew out there and went thru the program last year and talked very highly of it.
I'd like to try some day myself.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice review, girl. Glad to see you had fun and took some things away with you. Bet your boys have a hard time keeping up with Momma!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> no baby not in los angeles county or san Francisco. very few counties her actually issue ccw


For now. 9th circus recently made a positive ruling.
Glad to hear you had a good successful time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

getting ready to start planning my FS trip for Nov. cant believe I wont have the boys for black Friday shopping to run interference for me while I get the 600 count sheets for 3.00 lol

so we will spend the week at fs. ill do the skill builder pistol 2 day and the rifle 2 day again. we'll stay out there for the week.
so listen kids. I have the 4 day rifle and a 2 day rifle cert I don't mind giving away. you don't have to go when I go... its yer own business.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You are such a beautiful person, thanks so much for the post! I'd love to take a similar course in the near future.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

front sight is such an excellent experience! I have been going 2-3 times per yr for several yrs. I know there is one in Alaska. I don't know ifn that's close to you. just to get a fix im doing gun craft in Oct! the guys pictured here live in los angeles and run a side show. Im a sucker for training! me thinks I just want to fondle my m&p . haha


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

shotlady said:


> getting ready to start planning my FS trip for Nov. cant believe I wont have the boys for black Friday shopping to run interference for me while I get the 600 count sheets for 3.00 lol
> 
> so we will spend the week at fs. ill do the skill builder pistol 2 day and the rifle 2 day again. we'll stay out there for the week.
> so listen kids. I have the 4 day rifle and a 2 day rifle cert I don't mind giving away. you don't have to go when I go... its yer own business.


free certs for classes


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Proud of you SL, great to know since you live in LA, that if the SHTF (heaven forbid) you'll have a great chance to survive, and get the hell out of there. Keep training.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks dave! I may not have much of a chance. however I have a better chance than most. I figure about 6-9 months more here !


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome, I figure keep an eye on current events, which most people don't. When you see it coming, you'll be out of dodge before most even know whats happening.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What a fantastic offer of the class certs! If wasn't across the country I'd be PM'ing you right now. I sure hope folks appreciate the value you're giving away and take you up on it. I told my wife that for my 50th birthday I want to go to the likes of Gunsite or FS. I try and get a couple one-day classes under my belt each year but what you indulge in is like Candy Land!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I and my family all have memberships at front sight. I first went when they only had two ranges. Its great training. I didn't make it this year but I'll have to try for this spring. I have taken some pistol and submachine gun courses. 

We really enjoyed the food at the winery in Pahrump. Plus your not far from Death Valley or Las Vegas. Enjoy Shotlady. Just don't get a speeding ticket on the way back to your hotel like I did. Unfortunately the governor on the Mustang convertible was set at 95.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

shotlady said:


> front sight is such an excellent experience! I have been going 2-3 times per yr for several yrs. I know there is one in Alaska. I don't know ifn that's close to you. just to get a fix im doing gun craft in Oct! the guys pictured here live in los angeles and run a side show. Im a sucker for training! me thinks I just want to fondle my m&p . haha


I like fondling my m&p and my p.. well I like shooting my gun.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow---Just came back in from loading the truck to go to the range in the morning and now I am jealous. Been wanting to do that forever. Congratulations !!!!! I love it when the ladies get out and show us how it's done. I will show this thread to my daughter, it's on her bucket list for sure.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another reason I could not live in the city. We just walk out the door and shoot. Next spring we are putting a hand gun range back in that was taken out years ago.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> What a fantastic offer of the class certs! If wasn't across the country I'd be PM'ing you right now. I sure hope folks appreciate the value you're giving away and take you up on it. I told my wife that for my 50th birthday I want to go to the likes of Gunsite or FS. I try and get a couple one-day classes under my belt each year but what you indulge in is like Candy Land!!!


I have talked to patti and mark ( they are in the pictures in this thread.) we have arranged for you to get a free cert to the class of your choice 4 day hand gun, 2 day hand gun, 2 or 4 day rifle or 2 or 4 day shotgun. pls send me yer email address and paying for the class has been taken care of. now you just need to fly out and shoot! stay at the best western its 65 bux a day with front sight discount. you have to call the hotel directly. there is no expiration date on yer cert hunney. she is a member meyerlemony and she will gift you a cert for a class of your choice.

happy birthday


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

if you wanna double up like come out for a week and do the 4 day handgun or 2 day ill throw a 2 or 4 day rifle. a lot of times people who come a long way double up on their classes to maximize their experience. lemme know mmmmmkay? how youd like to play this.we gotcha covered.


----------

